

Bitcoin Target Price: $23,809.52 - mikekij
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/468e11b9f95

======
vinchuco
It reminded me of one of the mistakes Guy Kawasaki said here
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHjgK6p4nrw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHjgK6p4nrw)
about linear thinking in valuations.

Not that I disagree with the post. I could only verify those figures in the
future.

------
crystaln
Indeed he's not an economist (not am I). GDP is not highly correlated to money
supply, and the value of bitcoin will largely depend on how it is implemented
in that 1% of transaction. If bitcoin is used as a transactional currency,
there is much less value than if it is used as a value store.

------
cdvonstinkpot
The story doesn't render as readable on mobile- just a pic that doesn't
scroll. Could someone paste it in comments maybe?

~~~
vinchuco
His model:

A = World's GDP = 50$ Trillion USD

B = % of world transactions reached with BTC = 1 % BTC/USD

C = Total BTC = 21 Million BTC

A*B/C = 23,809 $

D = Chance of this happening = 10%

"So a BTC price of roughly $2,400 wouldn’t be a crazy price today."

------
coryl
Isn't his math incorrect at the 10% value?

He solves for $2,3809.52, shouldn't it be $238,095.20?

